# New friends in Marbella



## Judy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, does any one know of any groups of ex pats get together in Marbella for social evenings, we moved in 6 weeks ago and now need some new friends ...ahhh.
Thanks Judy


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

hey judy 

how are you doing? im kind of in the same situation yet i have been here in spain for 4months now, i am finding it hard to meet people, A i dont know where to look and B well i dont know where to look haha, I have been in the Andalucia . com forums and everyone seems to be much older than me, which i dont mind as much but i think they might do. Any way i noticed that your post is a month old so just wondering how is it going?? 

Rikki


----------

